# 2020 Tiguan OFFICIAL VW updates



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

https://media.vw.com/en-us/releases/1186


> *Tiguan
> *For the 2020 model year, the Tiguan is offered in five trims: S, SE, SE R-Line® Black, SEL, and SEL Premium R-Line. Tiguan models receive a modest value alignment, with Front Assist, Side Assist, and Rear Traffic Alert becoming standard on all models.
> 
> In addition to the newly standard driver-assistance features, all models are equipped with the next-generation Car-Net telematics system, as well as in-car Wi-Fi capability when you subscribe to a data plan. Wireless charging is available, starting on the SE trim.
> ...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks like only minor tweaks. Glad I pulled the trigger on a 219 sel premium r line last week instead of waiting. 

Important reminder, the warranty will get shortened with MY20 to 4 years/50k miles instead of the 6 years/72k miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So no more SEL Premium (non R-Line). I guess it wasn't really selling with people moving up to the R-Line. Same deal on the Arteon.

SEL Premium R-Line does get the new heated wiper park, plus wireless charging and WLAN with data, which are nice additions to keep current. I wonder how this model will encroach on the Atlas Cross Sport when it goes on sale. Seems like while they are slightly different offerings, they might overlap on pricing quite a bit. This below kind of sums it up:

2020 Tiguan (S, SE, SE R-Line Black, SEL, SEL Premium R-Line)
•	Front Assist, Side Assist, and Rear Traffic Alert now standard 
•	SEL adds heated steering wheel, auto-dimming mirror, and rain-sensor
•	No more SEL Premium non R-Line or SEL R-Line Black trims 
•	New Tiguan SE R-Line Black trim (replaces SEL R-Line Black)
•	New heated wiper park on SEL Premium R-Line
•	New next-generation Car-Net telematics system/WiFi standard
•	New Wireless charging available SE and above
•	New 4yr/50k warranty with 2 years of Maintenance (replaces 6yr/72k with no Maintenance)


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'll be interested to see if the heated wiper park can be retrofitted to 19s


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Zabes64 said:


> I'll be interested to see if the heated wiper park can be retrofitted to 19s


Pretty confident it will be possible but at what cost. The biggest item that comes to mind would be a new windshield


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't see it called anywhere but I'm assuming that HID LED headlights will remain exclusive to Premium models... am I correct?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No Pano LEDs?


Sent while on the run


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> I don't see it called anywhere but I'm assuming that HID LED headlights will remain exclusive to Premium models... am I correct?


I would assume this is correct as they probably would've noted it with the other changes.




Reihenmotor5 said:


> No Pano LEDs?


I don't see anything on this, but knowing VW they are going to go the safer route, so yes.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

ice4life said:


> So no more SEL Premium (non R-Line). I guess it wasn't really selling with people moving up to the R-Line. Same deal on the Arteon.


I don't know why the SEL Prem wouldn't sell better than SEL Prem R-Line. The R-Line just adds appearance items which look good, but I don't want the larger 20 inch wheels because the tires are thinner and the ride harsher. My SEL Prem with the 19 inch wheels can crash over bumpy/broken pavement so I wouldn't want it worse just for looks. I would be fine if the SEL Prem had 18 inch wheels if it meant more comfort. At the end of the day, it's an SUV and needs to be comfortable.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Does anyone know when the 2020 will be hitting the dealer lots? I am thinking about trading in my 18 early since Illinois will start taxing trade in vehicles starting Jan 2020. I sure don't want to have to pay taxes twice on the same vehicle.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

I wouldn't mind wireless charging on my 2018.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

n0thing said:


> I wouldn't mind wireless charging on my 2018.


You can purchase the wireless charger from AliExpress. But be forewarned that the install instruction that come with the charger is worthless.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

cjconover said:


> You can purchase the wireless charger from AliExpress. But be forewarned that the install instruction that come with the charger is worthless.


to add to this. Invest few bugs on erWin and get official VW wiring. You can wire it just like from factory.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> to add to this. Invest few bugs on erWin and get official VW wiring. You can wire it just like from factory.


What is erWin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> OEMplusCC said:
> 
> 
> > to add to this. Invest few bugs on erWin and get official VW wiring. You can wire it just like from factory.
> ...


Google vw erwin (don't have link in front of me) but $35 for a day of use to online manuals, download as much as you want to use/keep in a day


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MrSmith4 said:


> What is erWin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do
create an account
buy subscription, 24 hours is enough
download what you want


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

B-pillar rattle issue finally fixed for good?

Color changes?


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

Another big takeaway from the presser:

_Car-Net Remote Access is available on MY20 and newer vehicles, and is offered at no additional charge for 5 years from vehicle in-service date._​
That's pretty sweet - 5 years of free remote access? Through '19, there's a 6-month free trial - then you must pay for service. I forget the rate - but it's not cheap. I think they try to get $20/month as their market/retail rate. They'll drop the price several/adjust the contract term to try to get you to subscribe when you activate the trial. (They make you actually call and talk to someone to activate the trial - a key selling strategy.)

I'd love to have this service for 5 years for free - as BMW has been doing since at least '13. Nice of VW to catch up 7 years later.

I never use the car-net/remote access/app - but it's nice to have. I'll subscribe if I can get a really good rate - I don't think I'd pay more than $5/month for the service, though. What's the best price anyone has received on a car-net term subscription?

-jV--


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jwvetere said:


> I don't think I'd pay more than $5/month for the service, though. What's the best price anyone has received on a car-net term subscription?



Free. I think that's the only level I'd come in at.

The functionality is limited, and spotty at best. Give it to me and I'll take it, but I'm not dropping any change on the version as it exists today.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

2020 is not attractive to me. I already added rain sensor, auto dim mirror and wireless charger on '19 SEL. Anyone retrofitted heated steering wheel?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

cjconover said:


> You can purchase the wireless charger from AliExpress. But be forewarned that the install instruction that come with the charger is worthless.


wireless charger from Aliexpress not work correct. AlieExpress sell fake VW charger.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

jwvetere said:


> Another big takeaway from the presser:
> 
> _Car-Net Remote Access is available on MY20 and newer vehicles, and is offered at no additional charge for 5 years from vehicle in-service date._​
> That's pretty sweet - 5 years of free remote access? Through '19, there's a 6-month free trial - then you must pay for service. I forget the rate - but it's not cheap. I think they try to get $20/month as their market/retail rate. They'll drop the price several/adjust the contract term to try to get you to subscribe when you activate the trial. (They make you actually call and talk to someone to activate the trial - a key selling strategy.)
> ...


Car-Net didn't allow for remote start for us and most of the time when I submitted a command I could walk out to the car across the parking lot and perform the command myself before the app did it. I did like being notified if we forgot to lock the doors as we were both used to our CR-V which locked them automatically when we walked away.

It's cool that they are offering it for free now as I can't imagine why I would want to pay the couple of hundred dollars they wanted for it yearly.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

jwvetere said:


> I'd love to have this service for 5 years for free - as BMW has been doing since at least '13. Nice of VW to catch up 7 years later.


At least VW doesn't charge a yearly subscription for freaking CarPlay functionality, like BMW does.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raymar said:


> 2020 is not attractive to me. I already added rain sensor, auto dim mirror and wireless charger on '19 SEL. Anyone retrofitted heated steering wheel?


Same here... I have not retrofitted heated steering wheel because we don't need it but for 2019 SEL you just need new steering wheel, control panel + coding.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

"•	New next-generation Car-Net telematics system/WiFi standard"

Is this the same as the system in the 18/19's?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vw906 said:


> "•New next-generation Car-Net telematics system/WiFi standard"
> 
> Is this the same as the system in the 18/19's?


No WiFi present in 2019 SEL-P R Line. Supposedly the top of the line Atlas has the MIB version that has WiFi built-in but turned off here in North America. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

RedHotFuzz said:


> At least VW doesn't charge a yearly subscription for freaking CarPlay functionality, like BMW does.


Yeah but BMW already explained this was a result of ridiculous R&D costs associated with creating the first wireless application of CarPlay. Every other vehicle makes you plug it in still. Plus you can unlock it permanently for a reasonable price. 



vw906 said:


> "•	New next-generation Car-Net telematics system/WiFi standard"
> Is this the same as the system in the 18/19's?


Not at all, it is going to add the WLAN module that the Atlas SEL/SEL-P has to the main headunit, creating a true hot spot in the vehicle. The main difference is that it will feed internet to the vehicle via the updated CarNet telematics system when you have an active subscription service from Verizon (which has been years in the making), rather than force you to use your phone as a hotspot.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No WiFi present in 2019 SEL-P R Line. Supposedly the top of the line Atlas has the MIB version that has WiFi built-in but turned off here in North America.


So the 2018 Atlas SEL-P, and 2019 Atlas SEL/SEL-P have a WLAN module built into the headunit. It is not "turned off here," but rather it was integrated into the vehicle as part of the failed "Media Control" feature which made it only onto certain headunits before they canned the whole thing due to file share consumer privacy laws. 

In essence, you had a WLAN network in the car (a local area network), but it had no internet. The concept was that you would be able to connect tablets to the main headunit's WLAN, and via the non-internet WLAN, you could control the tablets. Unfortunately, it never really worked well. There was an option to connect your cell phone to the WLAN as a hotspot, which would unlock certain features of the "Media Control" app- such as allow you to send destinations to the main headunit, and control music on the main headunit via the connected tablet. But I refer you to my previous comments about not working. 

After a while, the media control app became "unavailable for download" in the US and that was that. "Media Control" was briefly mention in the 2019 Atlas press release, but never spoke of again.


Now, for 2020, this functionality should be amazing considering it has the Verizon fed internet to the WLAN in the car.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

So now you can talk, text AND stream movies on wifi while you drive. Grrrrrreat! 

So with all this gee wiz technology did they do something about the terrible power delivery for 2020? Have they forgotten what the point of an infotainment center, um, CAR IS?! Consistency is all I ask. The embarrassing engine noises are tolerable. The marginal power is tolerable. The not knowing what you're going to get when you push on the gas (its like playing Russian roulette when pulling out into traffic) is totally unacceptable in a modern vehicle.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

So memory seats are only on the SEL Premium R-Line? So I'd now have to pay even more to get a feature I need, and loose 2 years of warranty?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

blipsman said:


> So memory seats are only on the SEL Premium R-Line? So I'd now have to pay even more to get a feature I need, and loose 2 years of warranty?


Well, we all knew the 6/72 warranty wouldn't last forever.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

n0thing said:


> I wouldn't mind wireless charging on my 2018.


I added this to by 2018 and it worked well. I haven't added to my 2019 nor do I have plans to. I prefer to use that cubby open or misc items since there aren't many other options in the console.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Wireless-charger-DYI&highlight=wireless+charg


----------



## dknj (Mar 25, 2015)

RedHotFuzz said:


> B-pillar rattle issue finally fixed for good?
> 
> Color changes?


Any word on B-pillar rattle issue?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dknj said:


> Any word on B-pillar rattle issue?


if they haven't fixed it by now, they wont ever. I have a 2019, built in May of 2019 and every so often i can hear a low rattle.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/10285-2020TiguanPricingFINAL.pdf

Pricing is live for the 2020


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Do we know of any color changes? Also it would be nice if they'd make a tow package that integrates seamlessly without having to cut trim. At this point I may just wait for the electric microbus.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

ice4life said:


> https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/10285-2020TiguanPricingFINAL.pdf
> 
> Pricing is live for the 2020


"Leatherette Multifunction Steering Wheel" on the SE _and_ SEL (non R-Line). Cheezy.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

Superchud said:


> Anyone heard of an official release date? I know they are at port in Houston and Jacksonville awaiting release. I'm getting my Passat replaced by VW with a 2020 Tiguan that has been secured but haven't heard of a date yet...


I spoke to my local dealership on Oct 10th. I was told that the Tig's are being held at the ports due to high number of inventories still on dealership lots

Cindy


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

cjconover said:


> I spoke to my local dealership on Oct 10th. I was told that the Tig's are being held at the ports due to high number of inventories still on dealership lots
> 
> Cindy


That actually makes sense. At this point, VW is losing money by having new 2020's sit at port rotting away in the weather. At some point, I would think they're gonna have to let them start trickling out to dealers or they risk having to spend more money to keep the ones at port in sellable condition. 

Sounds like they're going to have to throw more dealer incentives quick to get the prices to a point where they will start moving again. Sucks because I'm in a holding pattern because VW won't let one 2019 off the lot for a replacement vehicle for me and I'm having to keep driving a loaner while my 2018 Passat is getting a new engine until dealers can move enough 2019 Tig's to start shipping 2020's to replenish dealers.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

cjconover said:


> I spoke to my local dealership on Oct 10th. I was told that the Tig's are being held at the ports due to high number of inventories still on dealership lots


I passed on replacing our lease-end Durango with a Tiguan lease back in February because VW's lease rates were absurd due to the Tiguan being such a "hot seller." So I ended up purchasing my Durango. Figures that now I paid a bunch of sales tax to buy the Durango - and a factory extended warranty - the Tiguan is not-so-hot and deals are there for the making. Oh well. Aiming for an electric Microbus as my next new vehicle, if in fact VW ever actually releases one.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

cjconover said:


> I spoke to my local dealership on Oct 10th. I was told that the Tig's are being held at the ports due to high number of inventories still on dealership lots
> 
> Cindy


Looks like some may be showing up now?

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/tiguan-price-warranty-2020/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Superchud said:


> Looks like some may be showing up now?
> 
> https://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/tiguan-price-warranty-2020/


Nothing yet. Cars.com has 0 photos of any car and most aren't even priced. I imagine it's similar to when a car shows up in inventory because the system recognizes it at port. 

I'm sure they're overwhelmed with the fact they have a zillion 2019s sitting on lots. The warranty diff should help push them, but no one is buying right now. If VW posts higher sales for 19 than 18, I would be extremely skeptical of where they got the numbers other than fleet sales.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Nothing yet. Cars.com has 0 photos of any car and most aren't even priced. I imagine it's similar to when a car shows up in inventory because the system recognizes it at port.
> 
> I'm sure they're overwhelmed with the fact they have a zillion 2019s sitting on lots. The warranty diff should help push them, but no one is buying right now. If VW posts higher sales for 19 than 18, I would be extremely skeptical of where they got the numbers other than fleet sales.


Fleet sales are still sales. It moves inventory and makes dollars for VW. If they're showing up on the aggregating sales sites (ATC/Cars) and assigning VIN's to them at the dealer level then they are very likely starting to cut them loose from port (in transit). Some dealers are getting below the 45 day inventory mark (mostly the high volume dealers) which is a probably why we're starting to see them trickle out...


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Nothing yet. Cars.com has 0 photos of any car and most aren't even priced. I imagine it's similar to when a car shows up in inventory because the system recognizes it at port.
> 
> I'm sure they're overwhelmed with the fact they have a zillion 2019s sitting on lots. The warranty diff should help push them, but no one is buying right now. If VW posts higher sales for 19 than 18, I would be extremely skeptical of where they got the numbers other than fleet sales.


I would say we're about 1-2 weeks out from seeing them physically hit the dealer lots.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I had to stop by my Denver dealer here to pick up new wiper blades and noticed they have 2020 models on the lot.
Here are a few interesting details I noticed on the SE-4MO:

1. The chrome bumper/side molding strip that was/is on the SEL, is now also on the SE.
2. Wireless charging for your phone has been added.
3. EPA fuel economy numbers are lower at 27mpg hwy for the 4MO.
4. BSM LED that was directly on the mirrors has been moved to the mirror housing.


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Noticed today the 2020 Models are now live on VW.ca

I haven't noticed any new options for our Canadian models, only a new trim version called IQ.DRIVE? Maybe just a marketing thing? I've red about possible WiFi or other minor upgrades but these didn't seem to make it to out market.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Superchud said:


> That actually makes sense. At this point, VW is losing money by having new 2020's sit at port rotting away in the weather. At some point, I would think they're gonna have to let them start trickling out to dealers or they risk having to spend more money to keep the ones at port in sellable condition.
> 
> Sounds like they're going to have to throw more dealer incentives quick to get the prices to a point where they will start moving again. Sucks because I'm in a holding pattern because VW won't let one 2019 off the lot for a replacement vehicle for me and I'm having to keep driving a loaner while my 2018 Passat is getting a new engine until dealers can move enough 2019 Tig's to start shipping 2020's to replenish dealers.


Rotting away in the weather and in jeopardy of being in sellable condition? Its a car, not a piece of fruit.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*Canada Trims*

Was just looking at the available trims in Canada and am disappointed at how they have cheapened out. I have a 2018 Comfortline and some of the features that were standard on it are now not available one will have to upgrade to the "new" IQ trim to get them. 

* no 8" navigation screen on comfortline
* no remote start
* no heated wiper park


----------



## Jimjoint (Feb 17, 1999)

*Bigger Engine Option*

Will VW ever offer larger engine option?? The platform is so grossly under powered it's not even funny. Try merging on an on ramp into heavy traffic....good luck!

Thanks.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jimjoint said:


> Will VW ever offer larger engine option?? The platform is so grossly under powered it's not even funny. Try merging on an on ramp into heavy traffic....good luck!
> 
> Thanks.


Switch into manual shifting, drop the gear and fly right by.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here is the official 2020 order guide (including PIOs):

https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinsp.../12/MY2020_Retail_Order_Guide_US_tiguan-1.pdf


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Switch into manual shifting, drop the gear and fly right by.


This, plus when I think of heavy traffic it’s a crawl where I live. Power doesn’t matter at that point, it’s just whether or not donkeys actually let you in. Zipper technique everyone, it makes things go faster. Denying someone saves you what maybe 1 to 2 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

